# surgery & Methotrexate after ectopic? folic acid and ttc!!



## Vixmar

Hi
To cut a lonnnngggg story short i suffered a ectopic pregnancy 1.11.2010, i had surgery but also had a shot of methotrexate im nearing the end of my 3month i have to wait to ttc again, some pple r saying 6 but my doc says 3 and so does all advice leaflets i have! does anyone know anyone who has actually conceived before the 3months or just after and whats the child ok? also should i be uping my does of folic acid??
Cheers in advance x
:baby:


----------



## shelleney

Hi Vixmar.
Hope the last 3 months have been ok for you. Havent spoken to you since just after your ectopic. I started trying again last month after a 6 month wait. No BFP yet, but FXd for this cycle.
Im sorry, I dont know anyone who has tried again after 3 months. But I do know that you dont need to increase your folic acid at all.
Good luck
xx


----------



## Tasha16

hi i have had an ectopic pregnancy n had 2 have my tube removed, but they never gave me methotrexate. I also had suspected ectopic wìth 1 of my mc's n they wanted 2 give me it then but i said no cos i didnt think it was ectopic(which i was right about) anyway long story short the leaflet they gave me said 3months but best 2 leave it 6mths. I asked the doctor why n he said that it can stay in ur body up2 6mths so if u did get pregnant after 3mths u might lose it. I hope this helps u. I also hope ur ok n ur next pregnancy works out ok x x


----------



## shelleney

Hi Tasha.
Can I ask, out of your 5 losses, wheich one was your ectopic? Was it the first one? Because Im really concerned that I will have another ectopic, or a miscarriage next time I am pregnant.
Also, I was told the same as you, to wait 6 months after methotrexate, as it can stay in your system for that long. And I did wait 6 months.
Good luck with your next pregnancy, and I hope you get your rainbow baby
xx


----------



## Vixmar

shelleney said:


> Hi Vixmar.
> Hope the last 3 months have been ok for you. Havent spoken to you since just after your ectopic. I started trying again last month after a 6 month wait. No BFP yet, but FXd for this cycle.
> Im sorry, I dont know anyone who has tried again after 3 months. But I do know that you dont need to increase your folic acid at all.
> Good luck
> xx

Thank you both for ur advice,
Shelleny how is it to start again? i cant wait until my ticker says 1 weeks! ive bought my opk and pt test all ready, made it seem more real! took alot longer emotionally tho, had a second episode of time of work as decided id gone bk too early! fingers crossed for this cycle for you both x

https://www.ectopic.org.uk/index.php/patients/treatment/medical-treatment-methotrexate/

This is the link to the ectopic pregnancy trust, i was given this leaflet when i left hospital and the info was re-itterated by the doc aswell, ive done some research and 90% pple are saying 3months and ive upped my folic acid to 400mg so im going to see what happens next month!
x


----------



## shelleney

Hi Vixmar.
Its great to start trying again! I waited long enough!
Last month I was NTNP, and got a BFN and my AF.
But this month I am actually trying. Been using the SMEP method. Bought some OPKs and HPTs. So im all prepared. Hoping for a BFP next weekend!
How come you have upped your folic acid? I thought that was just to prevent neural tube defects, not ectopics?
xx


----------



## Tasha16

shelleney said:


> Hi Tasha.
> Can I ask, out of your 5 losses, wheich one was your ectopic? Was it the first one? Because Im really concerned that I will have another ectopic, or a miscarriage next time I am pregnant.
> Also, I was told the same as you, to wait 6 months after methotrexate, as it can stay in your system for that long. And I did wait 6 months.
> Good luck with your next pregnancy, and I hope you get your rainbow baby
> xx

i know what u mean im the same everytime i get pregnant, have u had a tube removed? It was my second pregnancy that was ectopic. Thanks hun i hope ur next pregnancy is all ok n problem free X


----------



## Anna Purna

Only three weeks left! You can do it!
I waited three months before TTC again after a methotrexate shot. As far as I know, the wait depends on how much metho was administered. I was only given the one shot, but some women need to take two or even three shots to get their numbers down without surgery. You only got the one shot, right?
I've been TTC for four months now, and each month has been different for me. 
Cycle 1: pure anxiety.
Cycle 2: a bit more relaxed and hopeful.
Cycle 3: got really obsessive, really got my hopes up, convinced myself I was pregnant again, and was crushed when AF came.
Cycle 4 (present): I'm trying not to focus on it as much this cycle...easier said than done, but still trying. I'm about to O and dreading the TWW. 
Good luck, and if you're looking for support shelleney and I are on a couple of good chat threads: the OTHER Two Week Wait and January TWW After a Loss. It's in the TTC lounge discussion group section which is new and a little confusing. :shrug:


----------



## Vixmar

Anna Purna said:


> Only three weeks left! You can do it!
> I waited three months before TTC again after a methotrexate shot. As far as I know, the wait depends on how much metho was administered. I was only given the one shot, but some women need to take two or even three shots to get their numbers down without surgery. You only got the one shot, right?
> I've been TTC for four months now, and each month has been different for me.
> Cycle 1: pure anxiety.
> Cycle 2: a bit more relaxed and hopeful.
> Cycle 3: got really obsessive, really got my hopes up, convinced myself I was pregnant again, and was crushed when AF came.
> Cycle 4 (present): I'm trying not to focus on it as much this cycle...easier said than done, but still trying. I'm about to O and dreading the TWW.
> Good luck, and if you're looking for support shelleney and I are on a couple of good chat threads: the OTHER Two Week Wait and January TWW After a Loss. It's in the TTC lounge discussion group section which is new and a little confusing. :shrug:


Thank you Anna, Shelleney i upped it to 800mg sorry not 400 as 400 is advised dose but im taking 800 as ive reasearched it as methotrexate stripes the body of folic acid and kills dividing cells (e.g. fetus) so ive been adivsed 3 months as to let methotrexate run its natuaral course and leave my body, but as im stripped of folic acid im leaving myself open to tubal defects, cleft palet even downs syndrome etc... 
Anyway been to see a midwife i know today who said no i dont need to but it wouldnt do me or any baby conceived any harm so for my peice of mind im taking 800 because it just makes me feel better knowing if anything happened i did eveything i could!
And Anna as for trying again (pple may hate me for this) but ive fallen pregnant every month that i havent used protection, my eldest was a very lovely suprise lol my second was planned and happed 2nd time after 1st month i had a +test but 3 days later i had a peroid so suspect either dodgy test or chemical and for my angel baby i was ttc half a hour before i found out i was expecting lol by complete chance i was advised to do a test coz all opk test were + and i did and i was and i was over joyed :-( but im now scared/nervoius etc that maybe i wont be so lucky again, i may have tubal damage and i just have to wait and see, ive got my fingers crossed and i know it may not happen for a while but i wil be very dissapointed if it doesnt! i have very high expectations and im always getting dissapointed!! ha ha
Good luck to you 3!! Hopefully next month will be all our months!! xx


----------



## Tasha16

hi vixmar im the same u i catch very quickly, the longest it has taken me is after my ectopic, didnt they remove ur tube? X


----------



## shelleney

Thanks Tasha.
No, I didnt have my tube removed. Just had the methotrexate. Waited 6 months before TTC again. Hmm, so your 2nd pregnancy was ectopic, but your others werent? I wonder why? Good luck for your next pregnancy, Hun :hugs:

Thanks for that info Vixmar. I knew that methotrexate interferred with folic acid absorbtion, but didnt realise it still had affects 6 months later. I have been taking the normal dose for 4 months now. Hope that my levels have returned to normal.
And im in the same boat as you. Got pregnant the first month of trying last time, and scared it will take longer this time.

I hope we all get our BFPs this cycle, and the babies all grow in the right place and last the full 9 months
xx


----------

